# HCG. What should I be looking for?



## Rahn (Aug 7, 2020)

I've seen 5000iu stuff advertised for like $80 bucks and then stuff like 100iu Lilly humulin l and r for 50 bucks. Is there a brand I should lean towards? How do you figure out the dining on something like the 5000iu stuff?


----------



## Maintenance Man (Aug 7, 2020)

If you use 1ml of sterile water to dilute the 5k IUs then simple math will tell you that .25ml will be 1250 IUs. You want to break it down more than that, add more water.


----------



## Jin (Aug 7, 2020)

Rahn said:


> I've seen 5000iu stuff advertised for like $80 bucks and then stuff like 100iu Lilly humulin l and r for 50 bucks. Is there a brand I should lean towards? How do you figure out the dining on something like the 5000iu stuff?



Humulin is *insulin*. Inject that (thinking that it’s hcg) at an hcg appropriate dose and you’re dead...... or at best a vegetable for the rest of a miserable life.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Aug 7, 2020)

hCG (human chorionic gonadotropin), I wouldn't pay more than $40 for 5000iu, it is pretty cheap. It's also not something commonly faked. There are quite a few overseas pharmacies that sell it, and while it may be grey market buying it online, you wouldn't get in trouble for it. Worst that would happen is probably a love letter from us customs that they seized it. Even that never really happens.


----------



## CJ (Aug 7, 2020)

Um, yeah. What Jin said. Do not mistake insulin for Hcg, or you're in some trouble.


----------



## Trump (Aug 7, 2020)

Jesus i once mistook a grass snake for a king cobra, similar outcome


----------



## Sicwun88 (Aug 8, 2020)

Better start doing some research
Before injecting anything!
Especially insulin by mistake!!!!


----------



## Rahn (Aug 9, 2020)

Thanks guys. I was sketched out by the cheap stuff. I assumed it had to be bunk. Is Para-Pharma gtg?


----------

